# Lionel 2020 Volume 1 catalog



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

Good Evening Everyone,

Well, since I haven't seen anybody starting rumors or leaking info about the upcoming Lionel 2020 Vol. 1 catalog, I figured I may as well get the pot stirred. 

I haven't seen the catalog yet, but yesterday I did see some of the item lists/price sheets. I did not pay to much attention to the traditional items or Christmas items.(but I did notice a traditional set with "warp drive" for you Trekkies. The list did not say what the set consisted of).

As far as the scale sized and scale PRICED stuff, there are Vision Line hybrid GS-4's coming out the wazoo in many schemes including a Chessie Steam Special(huh ?). MSRP of the hybrids looked to be $1999. The Freedom Train GS-4 and T-1 steamers are also being offered again along with 2 new 2 packs of Freedom Train passenger cars. The list didn't say which cars they would be. There are also various auxiliary tenders including a Freedom Train one. There is also a Preamble Express listed for either $799 or $899, can't remember which. No list details, but I hope it would be the E8/9 with the four passenger cars all in the Preamble paint scheme. Also saw some SD40's and the 3 packs of the sound car reefers of box cars. Too much to remember-I believe the catalog is about 240 pages long. Maybe a couple of you know of some other top secret stuff coming up next week.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

There is a hybrid but its not the streamlined GS's. Someone else will have to leak that info. Its an engine that has never been done in 3 Rail and maybe not even in two rail O scale. It has been done in HO as I have one.

Pete


----------



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

Whoops, my eyes & brain aren't in sync Pete


----------



## lou1985 (Oct 24, 2019)

Norton said:


> There is a hybrid but its not the streamlined GS's. Someone else will have to leak that info. Its an engine that has never been done in 3 Rail and maybe not even in two rail O scale. It has been done in HO as I have one.
> 
> Pete


Other forum said the GS2-GS6 offerings were brass hybrid. Good to know they are diecast, which is silly. The market is flooded with diecast scale 3 rail GS2-GS6s from MTH and Lionel. Can pick them up all day long for $400-600. Why pay $1400 extra for smoke to shoot out when the whistle is blown?

So the only brass hybrid is the GS1? I've wanted one for years but at $2K+ it's way out of my price range.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Be patient, only time will tell what's in the catalog.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I can wait til Monday...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been chuckling about all the threads speculating what's in the catalog.  If I really wanted to know, I'd go up to the store and check it out. I can wait until I get my copy, it's not like I'll get anything that's in the catalog for months or years anyway!


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've been chuckling about all the threads speculating what's in the catalog.  If I really wanted to know, I'd go up to the store and check it out. I can wait until I get my copy, it's not like I'll get anything that's in the catalog for months or years anyway!


no, no, no.... you need to buy within the first month and tire of it by end of 2020... so some of us can buy old, discarded items as 2021 catalog will be coming out by then!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

From what I have seen leaked ( will the FBI investigate ) on another forum my CC will be safe. I really need to cut back on the new stuff anyways, ( I say that for every catalog).

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Riggzie said:


> no, no, no.... you need to buy within the first month and tire of it by end of 2020... so some of us can buy old, discarded items as 2021 catalog will be coming out by then!!!!!! :laugh:


We won't get anything in the catalog until 2021, so I won't be tired of the stuff by then.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

What a new catalog coming? I didn't know. LMAO


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

A rumored Star Trek set will undoubtedly come home with me and any other ST item that gets produced as long as it's not done incorrectly. It's hard to mix a space show with trains but if they can pull off something decent I'll bite.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I just stopped by a LHS and picked one up. If there's something your looking for, let me know and I'll see if it's in there. Visionline Baggage cars for $350


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Offerings seem fewer in the Legacy section although I'd have to go back and look at old catalogs to be sure. 

This catalog is 242 pages. The first 45 pages are Visionline. Then Legacy, and scale rolling stock are the next 40. Those 40 pages are all I'm really interested in (actually more like 30 pages since I'm not a steam guy). The rest of the catalog is LC+2.0, branded stuff, etc.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I might need to get some of this for my Christmas layout.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

beachhead2 said:


> I just stopped by a LHS and picked one up. If there's something your looking for, let me know and I'll see if it's in there. Visionline Baggage cars for $350


WOW, seems pricey for a baggage car. Maybe some little dude throws out the luggage.

Bill


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I took some pics of the Legacy section. Tough times for Legacy steamers. Only two! Here goes...


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Legacy diesels...


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Scale Rolling Stock. Note the "standard O" rolling stock at the end: scale in size but simplified in detail.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

That's pretty much the whole catalog for me. I'll be getting those Frisco E8's, the Manufacturers Railway beer cars, Frisco Milk car, and MKT standard O gondolas. But only after they arrive at dealers.


----------



## vash44 (Jan 14, 2018)

The CSX First Responders/Veterans, SP Vistadome and milk cars will do some damage to my wallet.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I like the 50' TOFCs with the pup trailers. Very colorful. The Santa Fe one looks the one TCA offered but was never built sort of like the Metca Milk cars.

Pete


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks. Glad to see that our cc will do quite well. Maybe a Virginian train master.

Don’t see much of anything of interest for a N and W layout.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

beachhead2 said:


> That's pretty much the whole catalog for me. I'll be getting those Frisco E8's, the Manufacturers Railway beer cars, Frisco Milk car, and MKT standard O gondolas. But only after they arrive at dealers.


Beach, on the SP GS-1s, are they all lettered with the large "Southern Pacific" on the tender or is at least one lettered with the small "Southern Pacific Lines" like some of the other GS's? Preferably one with the semi cylindrical tender vs the square tender.
Pete


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Pete, we're getting snow and freezing rain. Since I'm locked down at home anyway, I decided to go ahead and post the front half of the catalog. First, there are three special sets at the front of the catalog. Next up, Visionline.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Visionline Part 1...


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Visionline Part 2...


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

And finally, Visionline rolling stock...


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Beach. I was afraid of that. The preview pics showed no as built versions either. That removes all temptation for me. 
This is how they were delivered. The 700s went to the T&NO, the 4400s went to the Pacific lines. Same engine.









Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Obviously, Lionel decided that labeling something VisionLine they could sell it for more money. They are diluting the brand so badly that VisionLine won't mean anything.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Obviously, Lionel decided that labeling something VisionLine they could sell it for more money. They are diluting the brand so badly that VisionLine won't mean anything.


I bought the 18" heavyweight passenger cars out of the 2018 catalog (Mopac Sunshine Special). I love them. And if you're a Missouri Pacific fan, they don't come around often. I thought they were fiercely expensive but I bit the bullet. Now I wonder if these Visionline heavyweights are the same cars but even more money?


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> Thanks Beach. I was afraid of that. The preview pics showed no as built versions either. That removes all temptation for me.
> This is how they were delivered. The 700s went to the T&NO, the 4400s went to the Pacific lines. Same engine.
> 
> View attachment 522600
> ...


When you're talking Visionline prices, that baby better be SPOT ON.


----------



## lou1985 (Oct 24, 2019)

Norton said:


> Thanks Beach. I was afraid of that. The preview pics showed no as built versions either. That removes all temptation for me.
> This is how they were delivered. The 700s went to the T&NO, the 4400s went to the Pacific lines. Same engine.
> 
> View attachment 522600
> ...


Opposite for me. I model 1948-1951 so the later ones are just what I would want. 4403 sure would be tempting. But $2200 is waaay outside I what I can spend on one item. I doubt one will ever show up on the secondary market under $1000 though.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

In the past if you wanted a hybrid you had to get it direct from Lionel. That forced you to pre order and the discount was minimal.
I don't think even 3rd Rail has crossed the 2K threshold for Northerns.
BTW recall Lee said the Santa Fe hybrid was not made of sheet brass like all other manufacturers do it but cast brass. I am guessing brass castings can be poured into mold vs pressure cast in a die which makes them less expensive to produce???

Pete


----------



## rgs455 (Sep 19, 2015)

beachhead2 said:


> That's pretty much the whole catalog for me. I'll be getting those Frisco E8's, the Manufacturers Railway beer cars, Frisco Milk car, and MKT standard O gondolas. But only after they arrive at dealers.


I figured you would! :sold:


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

rgs455 said:


> I figured you would! :sold:


I'm predictable!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Certainly one huge selection of variations of the SP steamer. I wonder how many of each variation will be ordered by the big buck operators.

Bill


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

VL stock car: "... quillable cow feature..." 

That's... possibly inspired. And it has room to grow... 

"Quillable 'meow' in the all new veterinary hospital car"... "Quillable 'all aboard' in all new passenger car." "Quillable 'Stella' in the all new 'movie great moments' car..." [alternatively see last line of the 'good, the bad, and the ugly...']

The list goes on...


----------



## Dave Connolly (Nov 4, 2018)

I’m in on the Rutland Hopper 3 pack as long as it’s the newer GLA type. Pretty close to what they ran. The description of the die cast frame tells me it’s them and not the old Weaver tooled ones.
For years I’ve hounded Lionel for a Rutland 10 Wheeler and a few unique to that set milk cars. The B&M set looks good with the unique to that set United Farmers milk car and a single A E8. Pretty prototypical set. Add an Atlas Flyer coach and some Hoods cars and a White Brothers. You will have a really nice set. I’m not much on diesels. But I really like that scheme and I have some Hoods milk cars. I’m not going to pre order but I might be a buyer after they are released.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, nothing for me in there. I already have 4 GS locos and I don’t trust Lionel enough right now anyhow


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> I like the 50' TOFCs with the pup trailers. Very colorful. The Santa Fe one looks the one TCA offered but was never built sort of like the Metca Milk cars.
> 
> Pete


I have some of those TOFC cars for other roads. The detail is fantastic on them.


----------

